# The Raiders Suck!!!



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

They had their chance!!!, but fortunately for me I won $60 off of the Bucs, so Lighthouse Tackle here I come!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hey they fought hard and lost. Enjoy the trip to Lighthouse.


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

Its ok. Tampa deserves to win anyways. But have fun shopping!!


----------



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

i'm glad the raiders lost i don't like them, i'll be happy if my redskins have a winning season next year.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Didnt like either of them so i kind of just rooted for however was winning.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

go bucs raiders suck 








sorry raider fans


----------

